# Runny really shallow Gou Hole style



## Capt. Brent Juarez. (Dec 10, 2007)

Shallow Sports are shallow but this is taking it toooooo far


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

ouch. Looks like the bottom pic is the earlier pic, and the water level actually got LOWER. Also looks like the guy in the orange had a beverage early on....top pic shows that they are all out.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Been there done that. Not a real good feeling. Luckily the tide came back in for us. Well....after five hours! How long did you have to wait?


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

*Flash back*

Dang memories, I had them erased from my pea brain. Not near as bad as that, but I was in a Majek Xtreme. Don't have to worry about me @ that ramp ever again.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

ouch 
man that suxs ,hope yall got out of that mud quick and didint have to leave the bowt


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

the reds must have been realy realy shallow!!!!!!shallow


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

At Least It Wasn't Cold


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

DIRT SURFING!mans gotta know his limitations [boat]clint eastwood


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

at least it ain't sittin in an intersection!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

He11 of a first post Capt ! Welcome to 2cool....



Think you may need a mud skipper ... No damages is a good thing. Hope u caught some fish while you were waiting.... 

Glad no one was hurt...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

BALZTOWAL said:


> At Least It Wasn't Cold


 No , but it will soon !!!:spineyes:


----------



## Capt. Brent Juarez. (Dec 10, 2007)

that was a buddy of mine it happened last weekend they had to wait 4.5 hrs and ran out of beer an 1 hr into the wait


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Fella's didnt ya get the memo I was the only one allowed to stick boats like that I now dont feel to bad at least you did it were no one could see try sticking one in the intercoastal with 100 boats driveing by ya at daylight.Hope the water returned soon and yall got out ok later Ken


----------



## dargelskout (Jan 11, 2005)

Noo-noo, we thought that was you, we were with the other Ken that morning.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Ugh*

Been there and done that. Got mine stuck coming back in. It was back in my aluminum boat days so I was able to drag it the last 150 yds. I was sore for a week. lol Glad no one got hurt, Cotton Lake will completly empty out when it decides to. lol When launching from there you always have to double your food and drinks, especially the drinks.

Z


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Been there done that more than once. Never any fun.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Man that's taking it to a whole different level, Tailing Reds to Walking Reds.
Yep it looks like if your hanging in that location you better double up on the Beer Rations.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I hear about that Noo Noo...I fished with Judd on one of the FLW tours! Funny thing, that previous Saturday we were running the ditch down there at night. I turned away briefly to grab something and when I look up we were almost on land! After screaming to turn, I told my buddy it helps to look at the shoreline every once in a while when running lol...


----------



## GouHole45 (Dec 13, 2007)

if it ain't mud its the hyacinth


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Captain? Remind me not to book that fishing trip!!!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

noo-noo said:


> Fella's didnt ya get the memo I was the only one allowed to stick boats like that I now dont feel to bad at least you did it were no one could see try sticking one in the intercoastal with 100 boats driveing by ya at daylight.Hope the water returned soon and yall got out ok later Ken


I did that too but it was in a twin engone offshore boat at, I was embarressed at daylight when everyone was cruising by staring.There was nothing short of a 54 Bertram that could have got me loose, luckily the tide was coming in enough that the shrimp boat we hired could wench us out  ill never forget that day.

May dad still doesnt know to this day, I would have never heard the end of it.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That looks like Flatoutfishin two summers ago next to bird island! When will you Shallowsport guys realize that they can't run on land!!LOL


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Or........*

Looks like two clam digging fools to me


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

I know Gou Hole all too well saying that i grew up using that boat ramp!!!! But since i bought my gulfcoast i am think i bullet proof and that is what seems to get me stuck everytime i just tell the buddy "*its not too shallow we can make* *it*"!!!! I think that is the famous last words of a fool... The next thing i find myself doing is having a drink and eating cold freid chicken....

LOL

Greg


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

bigmark said:


> Captain? Remind me not to book that fishing trip!!!


Because skippers are supposed to perfect?


----------



## corkyjerker (Dec 3, 2006)

GouHole45 said:


> if it ain't mud its the hyacinth


Thats funny, yet right on!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

yep thats why I sold my boatright. and got a Gator-tail. I still run 30-31 and the mud and hyicinth is no problem anymore. The GT will run 2-3" over sand consitantly.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

deke said:


> That looks like Flatoutfishin two summers ago next to bird island! When will you Shallowsport guys realize that they can't run on land!!LOL


Ahhhh...the memories!


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Lsu2222 (Jun 11, 2007)

I live 3 miles from there and every time I think of using that ramp someone convinces me otherwise. Thanks! I was stuck once (2 days), hopefully never again.


----------



## cityslicker (Dec 20, 2005)

*Running Shallow*

I ran up on a sandbar heading towards Cold Pass once that was hard sand so there was no way to get my boat out even when the high tide came back in. I had been on plane with the motor jacked way up so before I could stop I was 100 feet on the sandbar. Fortunately, someone who knew where the channels were better than I saw us in distreess and with two very long ropes managed to pull us off. Taught me to never read a map upside down again.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*lol*



deke said:


> That looks like Flatoutfishin two summers ago next to bird island! When will you Shallowsport guys realize that they can't run on land!!LOL


LOL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Got Mud..???


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

*Stuck Boat pic*

Here is my stuck boat, happened about 3 weeks ago, then a front blew in and my boat was stuck for 3 days in Trinity Bay. Barbors cut, dont ever try to go through there anymore, I have always made it through there but not this day. The channel is no longer there that was marked with steaks.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Got Choc Mud ? LOl..Look like safe water is a ways away.. Like to see the skinny boats in that ankle deep H2O ...


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

ben there done that


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

wencketa said:


> Here is my stuck boat, happened about 3 weeks ago, then a front blew in and my boat was stuck for 3 days in Trinity Bay. Barbors cut, dont ever try to go through there anymore, I have always made it through there but not this day. The channel is no longer there that was marked with steaks.


5 mile pass ?


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Wencketa, Steaks Don't Last That Long With All The Piggy Perch. Lol


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re*



BeachCityBoy said:


> 5 mile pass ?


Its the cut next to Atkinson Island, not sure if its called 5 mile pass or not. I always called it Barbours cut.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Sight casting?*

Now that is skinny water.

Were you walking or wading there?

Mike McTrout is always talking about sight casting and fishing the pot holes in the skinny water.

What all were you sight casting for in that skinny water? Crabs or mud minnows?


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

I did the same thing once gonig onto Pringle lake, very humbling. We got pulled out by a guy who said that it happens to his Grandfather all the time made me feel bad as I was not even close to being grandad age.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I knew there was a good reason that McTrout left that boat in Shamrock Cove.


JimD said:


> Now that is skinny water.
> 
> Were you walking or wading there?
> 
> ...


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

get some good polarizied sunglasses and you can run and see where the sandbars are better!


----------



## Shimanoman (Jan 7, 2008)

How loud are the Gator-tail motors? Are they comparable to standard outboard motors? Just curious.



txshockwave said:


> yep thats why I sold my boatright. and got a Gator-tail. I still run 30-31 and the mud and hyicinth is no problem anymore. The GT will run 2-3" over sand consitantly.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Most of them are loud, much louder than an outboard. I know they will run in 2-3" but then again so will my Trancat. Shut that baby down and you will be pulling like the rest of us hehehe. I know, I just had to pull a Gator trax for a few hundred yards in mud. _If you really need to worry about running that shallow, do yourself a favor and buy an airboat or a hovercraft converted to a fishing machine._


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

a testament to light boats, and carry a few pieces of 6' x 2" pvc, the heavy gauge stuff. After you get a boat on top of it, and keep w pieces under a boat it will slide pretty easily. Much more so than on ground hehehe. Wonder how I know?????


----------



## TXSaltMan (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok I have had this happen 2 me, once before in a jon-boat. found a little trick! screw that dragging/pulling your boat and having to wait for 4.5 hr or more with out water/food. 

try this use your ancor throw it as farrrr as you can then clamp a elec wrench to it and its a done deal. 

but i still feel stupid afterwards for running up on mud in the first place.

thanks for the hints and the location where there very shallow.............


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

stew1tx said:


> Most of them are loud, much louder than an outboard. I know they will run in 2-3" but then again so will my Trancat. Shut that baby down and you will be pulling like the rest of us hehehe. I know, I just had to pull a Gator trax for a few hundred yards in mud. _If you really need to worry about running that shallow, do yourself a favor and buy an airboat or a hovercraft converted to a fishing machine._


No its not vey loud. And what noise there is is not getting put in the water like a conventionl outboard motor. So you can get real close to shallow fish. I can stop on mud and start again in staight mud I doubt your tran cat can do that. plus I only burn 1GPH.


----------



## Booyah Red (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a bay house in Bastrop on mud cut, I seen many boats on the bottom there. I have tried to warn a lot of boater of the skinny water but they just keep going. Makes for a long day. Once I let a man stay at the bay house overnight. His buddy was coming out in the AM to help him get back in some water. My wife had made some tacos which I gave him along with a few beers. He said they tasted like a Tee Bone.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I am not disputing noise above the water versus below but u still have a prop that has to thrust your boat. Mud gives more easily than water... Not saying yours wont but i have yet to see one of those sitting stuck in mud get back on plane. Just had to pull one a few hundred yards just the other day because the prop just wont push one. I can stop in mud and get back up, so long as the water depth is about 6". I also don't dispute the fuel consumption, that rocks, but follow me across an open bay and try and keep up. For that matter try and keep it smooth. I am not saying each does not have its place, but if you ask any of the factory reps where they think a mud motor will fit into saltwater fishing, they will tell you it doesn't. Props wear down too quickly on sand. I would never try and run my boat oer the abuse like stumps like you guys can, aluminum is incredible. But a fish will spook from that boat just like it will from any other boat. You can pole it to the fish but if something is moving beneath the water ie: a prop, the fish will more times than not feel it long before you see them. This is not a debate, just saying each has it's place.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

stew1tx said:


> I am not disputing noise above the water versus below but u still have a prop that has to thrust your boat. Mud gives more easily than water... Not saying yours wont but i have yet to see one of those sitting stuck in mud get back on plane. Just had to pull one a few hundred yards just the other day because the prop just wont push one. I can stop in mud and get back up, so long as the water depth is about 6". I also don't dispute the fuel consumption, that rocks, but follow me across an open bay and try and keep up. For that matter try and keep it smooth. I am not saying each does not have its place, but if you ask any of the factory reps where they think a mud motor will fit into saltwater fishing, they will tell you it
> doesn't. Props wear down too quickly on sand. I would never try and run my boat oer the abuse like stumps like you guys can, aluminum is incredible. But a fish will spook from that boat just like it will from any other boat. You can pole it to the fish but if something is moving beneath the water ie: a prop, the fish will more times than not feel it long before you see them. This is not a debate, just saying each has it's place.


here is a little stop and start action.

http://www.gator-tail.com/videos/GT%20Quick%20Clips%20Reverse%204-30-07.wmv

Take note of the center console with 12 people. 
http://www.gator-tail.com/videos/GT%20Aw%20Fa%20Video%207-5-06.wmvhttp://www.gator-tail.com/videos/GT Aw Fa Video 7-5-06.wmv


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks dude, I eenjoyed that. Like I said I have lived it. But that mud was deep, that being said they do amazing things. But put it on hard bottom or mud not that deep , BUT there is no way an outboard will do the things the mud motors will. Quite simple they dont have to rely on cooling. I would own one in the saltwater if they were bigger and faster. Awesome video, maybe you guys can teem up with that mud boat crew setting up 2 big shindigs. There is a group on castnshoot that is trying to set it up, I want to do it when we do the shallow water shootout so we have some tow boats hehehe.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

again thanks for posting those videos. I really dig the center consoleTHAT ROCKS! Again, I am not raggin on them, I am kind of jealous i didn't invent it hehehe.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

looked like Rick McCurley in one of the boats...


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

wencketa said:


> Here is my stuck boat, happened about 3 weeks ago, then a front blew in and my boat was stuck for 3 days in Trinity Bay. Barbors cut, dont ever try to go through there anymore, I have always made it through there but not this day. The channel is no longer there that was marked with steaks.


Just to make you feel better, here's another shot of the cut on Atkinson Island, just a different angle....


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Gou Hole......*The Horror! The Horror!*


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL u call that a cut? only thing cutting there was the powerpole hehehehe just joking Hope it worked out


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Picked up a cripple, and yes it drove out.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

DAMMMMMM i retract my comments, the GT i was in wouldnt run in hard mud bottom that was less than about 3"...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I haven't seen fish in water that skinny in a long time.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL... I had to leave my boat there for 2 days was able to push it with the help of some friends and get it back to the old Delhome / Methodist Hospital / Former DU Camp that's back there. I hunt there during the Winter and I know first hand to not bring my rig out there. I bought a Gator Tail specfically for that reason, now I look for mud to traverse over. My buddy who lives out there said it was the worst he had seen it in the last 7 years.


----------

